# Mummified Fairy



## willyqpublic (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw this link on fark.com and thought it was perfect for this forum. The link goes to the original artist.

http://www.shadowmanor.com/blog/?page_id=4666


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's a great website. I think they linked to a Ghoul Friday project once?

EDIT: Love that they included artifacts with it, like the bow and quiver.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is cool Will....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Unique. I like it.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

oooo cool


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nice, saved to the Archives.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

as soon as i saw this i went out and got everything. as soon as i find where my glue gun ran off to, i'm making one!


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm working on a Side show theme. I found this old thread and was amazed. Does anyone have directions for a "Figi Mermaid" etc.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a great "quicky" for rainy days!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo cool. I posted a long time ago about someone who made mummified fairys, but they didn't tell you how to do it. Very cool!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is my version of a captured and forgotten fairy.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love this little lady. She seems so sad.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This shows scale. She is a little thing.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those wings are beautiful, Aquayne. And she is indeed a sorrowful creature.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

this is a detail of the wings


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, that got a "wow" from me


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

She started out on a string of halloween skeleton garland from the Dollar Tree. I used the techniques presented in the first link. Covered the body with panty hose material then covered it with latex. I used a tube of caulking that is "easy water clean up" untill dry. I mix it with a few tablespoons of water to make it thin as browny mix. then paint it on with a small brush. How glue works well with these little guys.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

the wings are from the internet. I found a photo of an Atlas Moth. copied the image then made one original and one mirror image then glued the pages together then cut out with scissors. Wrinkling the paper adds a lot of realism.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I am working on a Figi mermaid now. It wont be as convincing as the fairy but it is fun to make.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Roxy, 
It is fun to have show and tell.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)




----------

